# #{messages.irgendwas} wo ist das definiert?



## oldshoe (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo EE-Freunde,
ich habe ein EE-Projekt übernommen und mir wird einfach nicht klar wo in Dinge wie *<hutputText value="#{messages.irgendwas}"/>* (in XHTML-Dateien zu finden) definiert sein könnten. Ich finde keine Bean, die dazu passt. Es gibt eine *pages.xml *wo z.B. mit *<action execute...* beans eingebunden werden aber nichts was sich auf messages bezieht. Auch im Bean-Verzeichnis selbst gibt's nichts in diese Richtung. Die Inhalte der messages werden aus property-Dateien geladen zwecks Internationalisierung, auch steckt da noch irgendwie JQuery i18n mit drin.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung und kann mir erklären wie hier die messages gefunden werden?

Vielen Dank..


----------



## diel2001 (31. Mai 2012)

Es kommt drauf an was genau für ein Framework verwendet wird.
Bei Seam ist es so, dass man an Klasse (Komponenten) ein @Name Annotation dran schreibt und 
dadurch wird das Objekt dann in der xhtml gefunden.
Oder es werden Objekte injected und es steht an einer Klassenvariable eine @In Annotation,
wodurch dann über den Namen der Variablen das Objekt in der xhtml gefunden wird.
Diese ähnliche Funktionalität gibt es glaube ich auch in dem neuen JSF Release.


----------



## oldshoe (31. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Demnach müsste ich irgendwo *@messages* oder *@In messages* finden. Dem ist leider nicht so


----------



## diel2001 (31. Mai 2012)

Nein da hast du was falsch verstanden.


```
@Name("test")
public class Test{

@In(name = "messages")
private FacesMessages messages;

}
```

So könnte das zum Bespiel aussehen.


----------



## oldshoe (1. Jun 2012)

Hmmm, leider finde ich in keine der Java-Klasse Code dieser Art, der sich aus _messages _bezieht.

Aber ich hab die Lösung jetzt doch noch ergoogelt:



> Each login session has an associated instance of java.util.ResourceBundle (available to the application as a session-scoped component named org.jboss.seam.core.resourceBundle). You'll need to make your internationalized labels available via this special resource bundle. By default, the resource bundle used by Seam is named messages and so you'll need to define your labels in files named messages.properties, messages_en.properties, messages_en_AU.properties, etc. These files usually belong in the WEB-INF/classes directory.



Quelle und weitere Infos: Labels 13.2


----------

